# Smoked Salmon Fillets w/ Jeff's rub



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 27, 2014)

Well after smoking a 14 lb brisket last weekend, I decided to lighten things up a bit this weekend.  I bought Keta Salmon from Wally World, and rubbed it down with mustard and covered it with Jeff's naked rub.  Not doing anything fancy here.  After applying the rub to the fillets, I put them on the CharGriller at 225 degrees.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 27, 2014)

One hour in and IT around 125.  Brushed with a glaze made with a little left over bbq sauce (Jeff's) and apple juice.  Looking for IT 145-150.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 27, 2014)

Salmon IT around 148.  Time to pull it.













image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 27, 2014)

Looks tasty.


----------



## 5oclocksomewher (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks Adam.  The fillets came out great. Took about  one hour at 225 then 250 for half hour to finish.















image.jpg



__ 5oclocksomewher
__ Sep 27, 2014


----------

